# Battery backpack sprayer question.



## knoble (Dec 8, 2021)

Does anyone have any input on these battery backpack sprayers? I am have looking to buy one, because my Marayuma MS40QCB sprayer quit working it was a good sprayer, but I didn't like the way the handle (trigger) worked. I would accidentally engage the lock function and it would keep spraying when I let go of the trigger. Which is not cool, if you're spraying weeds around landscaping plants. The ones I am interested in, is the Flowzone Typhoon 2.5, 4sons M4, and the Tomahawk eTPS18. If anyone has used these or know of them, tell me what you think.


----------



## 10upn2down (Dec 11, 2021)

I purchased the 4 gallon Lowes Kobalt backpack sprayer. It has the agitator, good pump and sturdy frame. I use it on my 007 Super bent grass green and fairway at my house. The battery life will push several tanks, easy to clean and batteries easily charge. The spray wand is OK, I did upgrade to a Teejet setup only because I wanted a wand with a more ridged feel.


----------



## knoble (Dec 8, 2021)

I have a lot of Kobalt tools and I like them. I didn't know they made a sprayer. I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## BurtMacklinFBI (Jul 17, 2021)

Lots of good info on here about the Flowzone. I love mine. Added a DFW wand and dialed in my TeeJet tips for each type of application im doing. Zero complaints.


----------



## vancwa (Oct 28, 2021)

I use the My4Sons and really love it. Battery lasts forever. The only change I made was using the TeeJet quick change nozzle system. I'm sure the stock nozzles are fine but I was already using TeeJet on my other sprayers.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

I'm looking at the Flowzone and the My4Sons. For the pressure dials on these, do they say what pressure it's set at? If a nozzle is designed to be operated at a specific PSI I would want to try to match that.


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

I also have the M4S and like it. It does not have a pressure gauge on it. Only a dial to adjust the pressure. I added a gauge to my wand so I know where I'm at prior to spraying.


----------

